
Android Wins 81% Of Smartphone Market - prateekj
http://www.informationweek.com/hardware/handheld/android-wins-81-of-smartphone-market/240163816
======
timmillwood
If only they would all get updated quickly to KitKat,even Google can't update
their phones quick enough.

Sent from Nexus 5

